# Home gym flooring



## Evison (May 1, 2016)

Anyone built their own home gym / work in construction that can give some advice on concrete flooring for gym?

I have a concrete area at the bottom of my garden that I'm going to put a shed over but I'm worried about a few things to do with the floor. There's some uneven areas (see pics in links below) that I was going to try and level with leveling compound on. Is a layer of that gonna withstand the force of dropping weights after cleans & power snatch etc.? I don't want to have to pay for it to be re-concreted if possible. I plan on putting rubber horse stall mats down over the top to lift off which will hopefully take some of the force anyway.

Also anyone know regarding damp whether anti damp paint over the top will do the job to stop my stuff getting damaged?

Cheers!

http://s32.postimg.org/7z5xg2h2d/IMG_5410.jpg
http://s32.postimg.org/85bcuf9b9/IMG_5411.jpg


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

It will get damaged if you ever want to lift heavy, build a platform, the materials are fairly cheap.

http://www.catalystathletics.com/article/1895/How-to-Build-a-Weightlifting-Platform/


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

you need to find out 2 things.....

1- how thick the concrete is and is it same depth all over

2- does it have steel reinforcement through it

in my garage all i did was put a old carpet on the floor, easy to keep clean with old henry and slip-free aswell

a platform does sound good and is something i will invest in when i move house


----------

